# Autumn 2021



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2021)

Let's go with some 2021 autumn impressions. 
Here are mine: Some thistle bolls


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2021)

And is this a koala bear?




Or just some reeds?


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the first one for the composition and the simplicity.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2021)

Just a simple leaf...


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Click: you're faster than a lightning!


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2021)

LOL







BTW Nice shot, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 13, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> And is this a koala bear?
> 
> View attachment 201187
> 
> ...


I love your koala!


----------



## becceric (Nov 14, 2021)

I did enjoy a canal trail walk during this unusually warm week. The Clematis remnants reminded me of jewelry.



And I believe this is an Alder branch.



It was such a warm day even Old Man Winter’s icy hand got a tan.



I spy an eye on an intertwined vine.



I wish I could have watched the spider's fruitful crossing of this trapeze wire.



Dr. Suess characters during their audition.


----------



## EricN (Nov 14, 2021)

100 F2.8 Macro L


becceric said:


> I did enjoy a canal trail walk during this unusually warm week. The Clematis remnants reminded me of jewelry.
> View attachment 201190
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! were these with EF 100 F2.8 Macro L?


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Nov 15, 2021)

EricN said:


> 100 F2.8 Macro L
> 
> Beautiful! were these with EF 100 F2.8 Macro L?


You hit the nail right on its image stabilized head. It's been a tack sharp lens with great bokeh.


----------



## becceric (Nov 15, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click! What was intended to be a 20 minute walk turned into an hour and a half. I lucked out with gentle warm lighting.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 15, 2021)

becceric said:


> I did enjoy a canal trail walk ...


@becceric : 
you have a great eye for the beauty of the detail. Outstanding series.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 15, 2021)

Something a little bit more macroscopic


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2021)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.


----------



## becceric (Nov 16, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> @becceric :
> you have a great eye for the beauty of the detail. Outstanding series.


Thanks, Maximillian! Taking a walk without expecting much seems to yield pleasant surprises.


----------



## EricN (Nov 16, 2021)

I feel like these could have been better, but I'm not sure how. Any tips?


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice series. I especially like the last picture. Lovely!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 17, 2021)

Some more from that park:


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice! I especially like the first one. Lovely reflection.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice composition. We can see some ducks on the second one.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice composition. We can see some ducks on the second one.


Good eye, Click! But it wasn't difficult enough to call it a "search image"


----------



## becceric (Nov 26, 2021)

Another walk on the canal trail, this time a frosty 25F morning.
I assume burdocks under the frost, but I didn't ask the critter hanging on it.






Crystalline Clover



If a leaf got a tattoo.






Maple leaf bowl









This leaf proves the old saying, "Ridges freeze first".
View attachment 201378


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2021)

Lovely shots. Well done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Nov 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Well done, becceric.


Thanks, Click. I hope a little more warm light falls on the area when I have the free time too capture it.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 27, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 201226
> View attachment 201227
> View attachment 201228
> View attachment 201229
> ...


Some nice shots, certainly. As for tips, my experience trying to shoot fall pictures is that they can be lovely but sort of pointless. You avoid that, but some of them could perhaps be stronger in terms of composition. After shooting a bunch of fall pictures, I find I like about 1 in 10. I usually get a much higher hit rate with other subjects. And then I have some pictures that I doubt anyone else will like. They are certainly not conventional, but they convey what I saw and what I liked about what I saw. Maybe they are “You had to be there” pictures. 

Maybe my tip then is to shoot a lot more, refining each time or looking at different aspects of what you like about a scene. Then when you are done, the best of breed will likely please you even more. My 2¢.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 27, 2021)

Here are two pictures taken from my deck earlier this month. The first is more conventional. It does show fall color, but also I think the composition is fairly decent, made by the color contrasts and the lines of the trunks and branches. The second one is more unusual. I took it from the deck, but looking between houses out toward the street. I like having the moon as well as the red tree that is illuminated by the late afternoon sun. It is probably not going to be popular, but I like it. I shows what I saw and maybe even what I felt at the time.


----------



## EricN (Nov 28, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Some nice shots, certainly. As for tips, my experience trying to shoot fall pictures is that they can be lovely but sort of pointless. You avoid that, but some of them could perhaps be stronger in terms of composition. After shooting a bunch of fall pictures, I find I like about 1 in 10. I usually get a much higher hit rate with other subjects. And then I have some pictures that I doubt anyone else will like. They are certainly not conventional, but they convey what I saw and what I liked about what I saw. Maybe they are “You had to be there” pictures.
> 
> Maybe my tip then is to shoot a lot more, refining each time or looking at different aspects of what you like about a scene. Then when you are done, the best of breed will likely please you even more. My 2¢.


Thanks for the reply and your two pictures!


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------

